# Pinarello Treviso



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

So I just purchased a 30yr old Pinarello Treviso from it's original owner. I'm excited, but new to the vintage restoration. The bike is in good condition, with just a few issues with the decals flaking out and just a section of the clear coat where the signature was flaked off as well. It ran tubular tires which is of course completely flat as in the pictures.

I first plan to start cleaning everything up, replacing all the cables and housings, servicing the headset and bottom bracket.

I want to replace the flaking decals and wanted to know peoples experience on removing old flaking pinarello decals. As well, where would be the best source for the replacement decals.

The wheels and groupset is what I'm sort of scratching my head on. I don't particularly want to run tubulars, so I was thinking of replacing the wheels. However, I'm not sure whether or not I should go ahead and change this to a 10sp system with indexed shifters. I do like indexed shifters, but didn't know how difficult it would be to retrofit the 6sp rear to a 10sp.

On one hand I think I should just keep it simple... take the existing wheels, rebuild them, get some tubulars on them, clean up the bike and put some new decals on it and call it good. On the other hand I think I'm more comfortable riding with indexed shifters and clinchers.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Is this gonna be a daily rider or a piece of wall art?

If the frame is Columbus SL or SLX tubing, then I think it's worth a full repaint. Pinarellos were notorious for flaking decals because they weren't protected under a clear coat. Get the frame repainted with properly protected decals. I'd farm out a job like that to a professional; they can get the decals. One such painter is Craig Ryan at Foresta Frames. You can contact him through the Velocipede Salon; I can't find his web site.

If you're going to repaint the frame yourself, try eBay for Pinarello decals.

Tubulars are a maintenance pain, in my opinion. Maybe nice for racing. If you're going to ride the bike regularly, rebuild the wheels with clincher rims. You should be able to find vintage rims pretty easily on eBay (again) although you may pay a premium.

You can definitely retrofit the frame with contemporary parts. I always think that's cool; a mix of old and new. Spreading the rear dropouts to 130mm is usually pretty easy. I've done it. Sell the existing parts on, wait for it, eBay (!) to recover some of your costs.

Another reason I'd go for the retrofit is the parts kit on your Pinarello is low tier Campy. If it's not at least Nuovo Record, the bike lacks the covetousness of that classic racing machine.


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Peter for the advice. This won't be a daily rider. This is more of a weekend relaxed ride type bike. I have a separate bike for the training and harder rides.

The bike uses a columbus SL tubing. I'm on the fence on the repaint as the existing paint looks darn ass perfect except for a couple of minor spots where the cables rubbed the frame and cause the clear coat to flake off. Other than that it has this great pearl white paint that pictures really don't do it justice. 

What I think I might do is rebuild the wheels as you say with clincher rims, clean it up and get it running. After that, I'll slowly build up the parts to upgrade the groupset to an indexed shifting system.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pina doesn't provide the decals anymore. EBay from gts753 is a good bet. 

As Peter P said, a lot of Italian bikes did not put clear over the decals. If the paint is good but the decals are bad I would use some polishing compound and rub off the decals. If you are careful you won't wreck the paint. Put new decals on and a layer of clear over top. Better than new.


----------



## Garlatti (Nov 12, 2011)

Tubulars are a maintenance pain? I have 16 vintage Italian steels and I ride tubulars exclusively. Not a flat in 15 years....I'm 210lbs and ride 100 front/110 rear wheel tire pressure. All I've ever done is pump them up. I live in Canada and ride all year long. In the spring the potholes and crumbling asphalt on the roads make Paris Roubaix look like a rollerblade path!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I live in Canada too, Winnipeg, and used to commute on Record Strada rims with Wolber Invulnerable tubs.

Those days are gone. If you say you don't get flats then good for you. I got flats, lots of them. Now I use Dura Ace C35s with kevlar belted clinchers.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Garlatti said:


> Tubulars are a maintenance pain? I have 16 vintage Italian steels and I ride tubulars exclusively. Not a flat in 15 years....


What types of tires do you use?


----------



## Garlatti (Nov 12, 2011)

On my vintage bikes I ride gommitalia platinum 320 tpi glued on with Victoria mastik cement. On my 2011 Cervelo R3 I have Reynolds carbon tub rims and I run veloflex carbon tubs. The ride quality of both tub brands is the equivalent of wiping your ass with silk!


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

More pics please!

Bike looks to be in pristine condition so I would just get new decals. There is a guy in Brazil named Marco that does great work. A google search will find him.

If the wheels and hubs are in as good shape as the chrome on your fork, I would just run those. Tubs are pain to remove and mount but they do ride so much better on a frame like that. Use some sealant and decent tires and you won't have flat problems. 

I have a couple of vintage Colnagos with tubs and conti gator skins with gum color sidewalls that look good and ride smooth.

If you go 8 speed there will be some cable routing that is not that bad but must be dealt with. Record or Super Record shifters in good shape and rear dérailleur are very pricey but on the upside you will be able to get a good price for those break levers.

Good luck with your work on that beauty!


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

With a bike in original condition I would definitely keep it vintage with original groupset rather than going retro with new. If you want to do the retro thing I would suggest very carefully putting all removed parts in a box for safe keeping - including the cables.
For weekend solo riding I would personally keep the original groupset - they work surprisingly well and look far more authentic.
I have a Pinarello of similar vintage - it is the only one I have not repainted as it has some race history. The Treviso was either middle or lower model in the racing range - cant remember which - but probably not made of SLX (which was the Montello)
Greg at Cyclomondo (gts753 is the guy to get the replacement decals if you do decide to repaint)
For wheels if you don't want to do the tubulars I can highly recommend getting a riding set made up using clincher rims and original Campy hubs and leaving the originals intact. The Campy hubs are quite easy to get on Ebay. The best retro rim I have found is the H+Son TB14 in polished finish - look very similar low profile (18mm height) to the old rims but with machined brake track and 23mm wide profile - and amazing polished finish.
Talk to Ben at Velo Mine and he will certainly be able to help.

Look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I wold stick with the rims, and deal with the tubulars. They are not much trouble, once you get them on. Once you have a set on, get a couple more, and stretch them out at your leisure to be ready for a replacement.

I would enjoy this bike for style points, and have something else for daily commuter, if there is good risk of puncture from road debris.


----------

